
Raspberry Pi as Home Server and Reverse Proxy - only_aos
https://aos.sh/2019/07/26/raspberry-pi-as-home-server-and-reverse-proxy/
======
znpy
The raspberry PI is an atrociously bad computer to use as a home server, if
your data is worth anything.

Until the rpi4, disk i/o performance was ridiculous and contended with network
i/o.

Don't get me wrong, I love the pis,but "home serving" is probably the worst
possible usage for a raspberry pi.

Any core i5 4th/5th gen or later will do wonders. If you factor in the price
of the rPI and all the things you actually need to make it usable, you might
as well buy a refurbished Dell Optiplex, with more extensibility and
reliability.

~~~
mytailorisrich
What about the rpi4, though?

From the benchmarks I've seen it looks more than enough for most "home
serving" uses.

In addition, if you use it as public server (as done here) then the bottleneck
is likely your broadband's uplink.

